# Tanganika in Georgia, Tbilisi, - " I am lonly in my Cau



## vatokipiani (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi all , I live in Georgia and fan of cichlids about 20 years, resent 8 years I am keeping Tanganyika aquarium. The main problem is that I am not able to buy the fish in the local store, even, I am living in the capital of Georgia. I am a doctor so there is an opportunity for me to travel to neighbor countryÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s like, Russia, Ukraine and bringing a little amount of Tanganyika fishes. So if something trouble is happening and fish dies it is disaster for me, because I am the only one in Georgia with Tanganyika aquarium. 
So I am looking for the aquarium hobbyists how are from next door counters like, Turkey, Azerbaijan, Armenia. It will help me to have some changes with fish. Now if my fish breed too much I am hard thinking what to do with them, no one wants Tanganyika spices. Shops are sailing only Asian hybrid and mutant colorful painted fish. So situation is difficult.

There are my tanks and fishes:
800 liter Aquarium :
Tropheus Dobuisi - 15 ,
Tropheus sp. Chipimbi - 12 
Cyphotilapia frontoza - 8 
Altrolamprologus Compreciseps Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Pair
Julidochromis Regani Ã¢â‚¬â€œ 3
Julidochromis marlieri Ã¢â‚¬â€œ 3 
Nelolamrologus leleopi - Pair

400 liter Aquarium :
Tropheus sp Bemba Ã¢â‚¬â€œ 7 juvenirs ,
Altrolamprologus Calvus Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Pair
Julidochromis transcriptusÃ¢â‚¬â€œ 3 
Nelolamrologus leleopi Ã¢â‚¬â€œ Pair
Nelolamrologus brichardi Ã¢â‚¬â€œ 5 adults, (30 fries different sizes).

50 liter nano- tanganika aquarium 
Lamprologus similis -5
Lamprologus Ocelatus Ã¢â‚¬â€œ 6
Cyprichromis microlipitidus 7 juvenirs


----------



## vatokipiani (Oct 5, 2011)

800 l aquarium


400l aquarium


50 l with lamprologus spices


----------



## axia55 (Aug 5, 2007)

Beautiful tanks, I really like the 800l room divider!


----------



## vatokipiani (Oct 5, 2011)

axia55 said:


> Beautiful tanks, I really like the 800l room divider!


Yes It is good for humens but not for fishes they have not a space to hide, that's why I put big stones and rocks in the midle part of aquarium. I had not oter choise and I diside to make room divider aqua one year ego .


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

Your tanks are beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## reflexhunter (Jul 25, 2009)

Maybe your Lfs would let you post some pics in the shop of your tank, might drum up some interest in Tangs.

Very nice tanks, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mobafrontlover (May 1, 2011)

How are the fronts with the tropheus? Have you had them breed?


----------



## vatokipiani (Oct 5, 2011)

mobafrontlover said:


> How are the fronts with the tropheus? Have you had them breed?


Fronts are very rare in Georgia. Yes there is some dificaltes with food . trops are vegetarians. So I try to feed them diferently and mix sea food with algue. The problem is that I am looking for adult females but I cant find them. In 800 L tank I have 5 adults 4 of then are males, So there was not oportunity to breed them. There is one dominant 40 cm lonf male and he bites the smole ones. In 400 l tank I have 5 youvenils. 2 of them will be males I think. So maybe I can sell some needless males and make some flight in future.


----------



## mobafrontlover (May 1, 2011)

O okay good to know because I been wanting to put some tropheus in with my fronts but have hurt bad things about mixing


----------



## Norm66 (Mar 3, 2005)

Nice looking tanks.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Think yes very nice looking tanks. But also think if they are so hard to come by where you are why take such risks mixing such cichlids as you do. Fronts are well known to be wusses when young but become very big and tollerate very few other cichlids when old. Tropheus often nip their fins when they are young but this drives em mad with bad consiqueces for the other fish inc the Tropheus as the fronts get closer to 12".

I could go on about mixes but I want to help rather than put you down. The small tank has the best mix of cichlids I think but have no idea how you got so many gold occies to do well together with so many brevis. :thumb: 
To be honest I would remove a shelly and add to the Cyp group or remove the cyps and go for a none tang dither long term success.
Sadly this does not help your request other than to pop your post to the top of the pile.

I would suggest if you want to be part of the answer rather than part of the problem, you want to set up species breeding tanks.
Saying that I do not but then there is no problem getting hold of these cichlids where I am.  

All the best James


----------



## vatokipiani (Oct 5, 2011)

Thank you for advices. My main problem is that I live in fat on 11 flow. I want to have more fish in minimum tank. 4 of them are maximum. 
In 50 L. aquarium there are some problems. Yes I understand there is too much fish in this small amount of space. L. Occelatius and L. Multifaciatus are good together there are too many shells in aquarium so every has it own place to hide live and breed. The problem is with A. calvus juveniles they are small predators as it known so there are hunting for L. multifaciatus fries. No one is left step but step they had eaten all of them. So I remove my calvus to another grooving tang which is as well full of N. brichardi juveniles. Another job must be done to move Cyprichromis juveniles. But I donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t know where yet. In 800 l big fronts will eat them , in 400 L there are fronts 9-15 cm long too. I have no perspective to sat up one more tank (my wife will kill me). Maybe I will find some aquarists who are interesting with juveniles of N. brichardi because I have them a lot of .


----------



## vatokipiani (Oct 5, 2011)

Last winter in Ukraine (Kiev) I bout incubator for malavi and tanganika eggs. it is made from organic glass pieces. 3 days ego I had shaken out only 4 eggs from my Tropheus sp. Chipimbi female. So there is an exhalent result - 4 fries all 4 from eggs. 100% incubation result is good.


----------

